

Ever visited a search result only to find one of your search terms isn't there? - vaneck
http://finderr.com.ar

======
vaneck
I made this in an hour or so when learning the web.py basics. It's running on
mod_wsgi.

Very simple but it's something I find relatively useful (it forces Google not
to ever discard any of the search terms, which comes in handy when searching
for error messages, log fragments, etc.), so I thought I'd share it here in
case someone else does too.

More background on the motivation for this here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2931994>

------
vaneck
Well, I can't edit this anymore but I decided to give it a shorter URL so it's
more convenient (I had one free anyway):

<http://finderr.org>

Hope someome finds it useful!

